# PSA The Crystal Prada Re-Edition is In-Store and Online



## jaylvlove

If you've been looking for the prada re-edition in crystal it's in-store and online now!


----------



## ElenaTS

Is the white in store? Because the black is already sold out on their site.


----------



## jaylvlove

I was talking to the SA and they told me that the re-release was only in black, or at least it was only black in my country... I would recommend talking to the prada website and checking if there is any stock and ordering over the chat or over the phone/ in person via a store


----------



## ElenaTS

jaylvlove said:


> I was talking to the SA and they told me that the re-release was only in black, or at least it was only black in my country... I would recommend talking to the prada website and checking if there is any stock and ordering over the chat or over the phone/ in person via a store


Thank you!!


----------



## gingamum

It is a beautiful bag!


----------



## candypoo

Finally gotten mine!   
My lovely SA put it aside for me when it came. They only had like 3 pieces in each store in my country.


----------



## gingamum

Gorgeous


----------



## strandedflower

My order from the Prada site just got canceled. Does anybody know where I can still get one?


----------



## jaylvlove

strandedflower said:


> My order from the Prada site just got canceled. Does anybody know where I can still get one?


 
If you're in Australia you can call up a store and check the stock, reserve it and go in and pick it up, or you be able to place an order over the phone.


----------



## strandedflower

jaylvlove said:


> If you're in Australia you can call up a store and check the stock, reserve it and go in and pick it up, or you be able to place an order over the phone.



Thanks so much! Sorry I forgot to put I'm in the USA  Just called the phone line and they told me it's completely sold out in boutiques and the warehouse  Super disappointed but I'll keep trying.


----------



## carolinalazaro9

Does anyone know if the crystals are Swarovski? not that it really matters honestly but at the price point they have the bag at, I wonder if they are. Put myself on a waiting list for this at the NYC Prada. They said it would be weeks


----------



## ElenaTS

carolinalazaro9 said:


> Does anyone know if the crystals are Swarovski? not that it really matters honestly but at the price point they have the bag at, I wonder if they are. Put myself on a waiting list for this at the NYC Prada. They said it would be weeks


I noticed it came back in stock on the Prada page a few days ago. But it was a pre order with a ship date of February 28th. So hoping as March rolls around, there will be more in stock. Hoping the white comes available in the US.


----------



## carolinalazaro9

ElenaTS said:


> I noticed it came back in stock on the Prada page a few days ago. But it was a pre order with a ship date of February 28th. So hoping as March rolls around, there will be more in stock. Hoping the white comes available in the US.


Yeah the SA said they're going to be restocking as time goes on more frequently but they're keeping it limited now so that the trendiness and popularity of it sticks around lol. Sounds like it's going to be the same thing as the prada reedition 2005 release again


----------



## ElenaTS

carolinalazaro9 said:


> Yeah the SA said they're going to be restocking as time goes on more frequently but they're keeping it limited now so that the trendiness and popularity of it sticks around lol. Sounds like it's going to be the same thing as the prada reedition 2005 release again


Luckily I count stalking the websites as my cardio


----------



## pillsandpurses

I just pre-ordered through Saks! They showed me pictures of white and black but the crystals really stand out more on the black


----------



## HannaHal

Anyone know if this has come up on the Canadian site? Ive been checking but have never seen it.


----------



## no5

Does anyone know if the UK will restock?


----------



## lilmissluxe_ig

pillsandpurses said:


> I just pre-ordered through Saks! They showed me pictures of white and black but the crystals really stand out more on the black



Hello, so does this mean Saks has or will have the WHITE available?? Coz I called a US boutique and they told me white won't be available in the US. Would love to know. Thank you!!


----------



## cf96

The black is in stock on the UK website right now if anyone is after it!!


----------



## Minnie24

cf96 said:


> The black is in stock on the UK website right now if anyone is after it!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4998395



 I am soooo tempted but I'm on ban island


----------



## cf96

Minnie24 said:


> I am soooo tempted but I'm on ban island


Me too!! I just bought the 2005 re-edition last week so I’m trying to resist and be strong


----------



## Minnie24

cf96 said:


> Me too!! I just bought the 2005 re-edition last week so I’m trying to resist and be strong



I keep checking to see if it's still there and it's just taunting me  I was going to get a 2005 reedition for my birthday in a couple of months but now I'm wondering if I should get the crystal instead!!


----------



## ElenaTS

Minnie24 said:


> I am soooo tempted but I'm on ban island


Same here. Yet I STILL keep checking every day as well!!!


----------



## Minnie24

I didn't buy it and now it's out of stock and I regret everything does anyone know if it will be restocked? I have asked Prada online and they said it is sold out in all their stores and they don't know if it will be coming back


----------



## pillsandpurses

lilmissluxe_ig said:


> Hello, so does this mean Saks has or will have the WHITE available?? Coz I called a US boutique and they told me white won't be available in the US. Would love to know. Thank you!!


Sorry for the late response! When I was putting down the deposit for pre-order, I believe the SA asked me if I wanted black or white but I’m not sure what the store received. I picked mine up today actually and they said there were only 11 spots fulfilled from the deposit list


----------



## chubbyshopper

Just ordered mine right now on the prada.com UK. Still says in stock after I confirmed my order.. Run, runnnnn...


----------



## no5

Omg I had no idea this was back in stock but do now thanks to @chubbyshopper 
I ran and just ordered mine now. I’m so thrilled thank you


----------



## d1234

I'm in the US and was just able to order this bag this morning!


----------



## no5

no5 said:


> Omg I had no idea this was back in stock but do now thanks to @chubbyshopper
> I ran and just ordered mine now. I’m so thrilled thank you


Total disaster my order has been cancelled!! I called customer service and there was one left but a few crystals were missing so they cancelled my order.
Oh well just as well as I ordered a Chanel on Monday evening so guess this one wasn't meant to be. I will keep a look out as I am sure this will come back into stock as its a popular item and Prada will likely want to cash in.


----------



## Faye Miao

no5 said:


> Total disaster my order has been cancelled!! I called customer service and there was one left but a few crystals were missing so they cancelled my order.
> Oh well just as well as I ordered a Chanel on Monday evening so guess this one wasn't meant to be. I will keep a look out as I am sure this will come back into stock as its a popular item and Prada will likely want to cash in.


I saw the bag was available to order yesterday on Prada.com US site but wasn’t able to check out. Then I chatted with the costumer services on Prada.com, I was told there will be more units instock on 3/31 &4/15. But I kept trying the website and was finally able to order one! So I guess never give up trying lol.


----------



## candypoo

Taking her out for the first time


----------



## chubbyshopper

Just got mine now.. Unboxing as we speak


----------



## chubbyshopper




----------



## chubbyshopper




----------



## ElenaTS

candypoo said:


> Taking her out for the first time
> View attachment 5010699


Looks FAB especially with the pink!!!


----------



## ElenaTS

chubbyshopper said:


> View attachment 5010838


LOVE!!!! Is she just as sparkly in person as you expected?


----------



## candypoo

ElenaTS said:


> Looks FAB especially with the pink!!!



Thank you


----------



## Clifmar

Hey guys! I just pre ordered one from Prada on Madison Avenue in NYC yesterday. They have a shipment on the way. You have to pre pay to reserve the bag and they have them coming in black and white


----------



## pillsandpurses

Photos don’t do it justice!! Will be posting more on my Instagram


----------



## sunnybrii

Got mine as well!!! She’s a beauty for sure!


----------



## Megs

Ok now I want one you guys....... thank you for influencing me!!


----------



## ElenaTS

Megs said:


> Ok now I want one you guys....... thank you for influencing me!!


SAME!! I talked myself out of it,  now after seeing the pics...I NEED one in my life!!!


----------



## pillsandpurses

I don’t think I got a dust bag with this purse 
Not sure if it’s supposed to come with one? Or if it matters that I got it from saks?


----------



## pillsandpurses

sorry, double post!


----------



## janeeta

Hi guys, has anyone seen this come back in stock online at all recently? I'm in Canada and it's been out of stock for a while. Wondering if I should give up or keep refreshing?


----------



## jaylvlove

pillsandpurses said:


> I don’t think I got a dust bag with this purse
> Not sure if it’s supposed to come with one? Or if it matters that I got it from saks?



I didn't get a dust bag with mine, and after two weeks of harrassing Prada they finally got me one


----------



## Clifmar

PRE ORDER IS OPEN ON BERGDORF GOODMAN


----------



## janeeta

It's in stock on the Canadian site


----------



## janeeta

BTW for those who own it: what's the situation on missing crystals? Has anyone encountered this problem yet or does Prada repair them?


----------



## jaylvlove

janeetai said:


> BTW for those who own it: what's the situation on missing crystals? Has anyone encountered this problem yet or does Prada repair them?


Prada will repair within 2 years of purchase


----------



## Clifmar

It’s available on the US site now


----------



## kjohn138

I ordered my crystal re-edition directly from the Prada website and it came in the dust bag (and box ofc). The instances I've heard of missing dust bags were people who pre-ordered through department stores. Hopefully that changes as more come in stock.


----------



## janeeta

kjohn138 said:


> I ordered my crystal re-edition directly from the Prada website and it came in the dust bag (and box ofc). The instances I've heard of missing dust bags were people who pre-ordered through department stores. Hopefully that changes as more come in stock.



I just ordered mine from the site today. Did it come with a bag at all or like special packaging apart from the black box?


----------



## kjohn138

janeetai said:


> I just ordered mine from the site today. Did it come with a bag at all or like special packaging apart from the black box?



Yes. It came with a Prada shopping bag, ribbon, a Prada storage box, a stretchy "belt thing" with a metal piece to hold the box closed, the dust bag and finally the bag.


----------



## janeeta

kjohn138 said:


> Yes. It came with a Prada shopping bag, ribbon, a Prada storage box, a stretchy "belt thing" with a metal piece to hold the box closed, the dust bag and finally the bag.



Thank you! I was hesitant on ordering online vs in store cause I didn't just want it to come in a box with no special packaging. Glad they put everything in the package!


----------



## BorntoRunandShop

I preordered mine yesterday from Saks. Now I’m hoping it comes with everything.


----------



## Leo the Lion

I picked up mine at my local boutique today and it came with everything including the special box only for the crystal version. I did a full unboxing video on my YouTube channel: Leo Lion LV. Such a beautiful bag!!!


----------



## pillsandpurses

jaylvlove said:


> I didn't get a dust bag with mine, and after two weeks of harrassing Prada they finally got me one





kjohn138 said:


> I ordered my crystal re-edition directly from the Prada website and it came in the dust bag (and box ofc). The instances I've heard of missing dust bags were people who pre-ordered through department stores. Hopefully that changes as more come in stock.


I finally followed up with Saks and they were more than happy to provide me with a dust bag. Thanks for the input!


----------



## no5

I've finally managed to order mine. Whether I get it or not is a different matter as I've already had one order cancelled. 

However I am having a bit of a wobble....

For all of those of you that own this bag is it really as beautiful as it looks in real life?! It looks it but guess I need to see it for myself. Any feedback/views appreciated. Thank you


----------



## no5

My order has been cancelled for the second time. I have very little faith in Prada now. I give up!


----------



## Addicted_to_LV

no5 said:


> My order has been cancelled for the second time. I have very little faith in Prada now. I give up!



Oh sorry to hear !!  Understand your feeling. Was there only 1 bag left when you ordered the second time or was there more available? Maybe try again or call client service for help? It is a really beautiful bag worth hunting for in my opinion and personal taste!  And I think it was so beautifully and excellently packaged and all !! So happy and satisfied! Good luck!!!


----------



## no5

Addicted_to_LV said:


> Oh sorry to hear !!  Understand your feeling. Was there only 1 bag left when you ordered the second time or was there more available? Maybe try again or call client service for help? It is a really beautiful bag worth hunting for in my opinion and personal taste!  And I think it was so beautifully and excellently packaged and all !! So happy and satisfied! Good luck!!!



Well you're very lucky to have had such a good service. 
I've no idea what has happened. It must be a reset issue on their website where its showing in stock and then isnt. I've emailed them and told them to sort it out but before my second order I asked if they could help me and they said they couldnt tell me when its coming in stock and couldnt put me on any kind of priority list. Last time they told me there was one but it had crystals missing. I dont really trust what they are saying about stock given this has happened twice.

Thank you for your views. I guess I will just have to keep stalking the website and see if I get lucky but I dont have much faith in what is on their website in truth.


----------



## janeeta

no5 said:


> My order has been cancelled for the second time. I have very little faith in Prada now. I give up!



Keep at it! I just got mine (online) after weeks of missing out, it's so worth the constant trying!


----------



## janeeta

Got mine today, I'm actually in love...


----------



## Clifmar

I got mine today! Ordered from the Madison ave boutique and took about a week to receive.


----------



## ghoulish

Clifmar said:


> I got mine today! Ordered from the Madison ave boutique and took about a week to receive.


Looks great on you!


----------



## Clifmar

balenciamags said:


> Looks great on you!


Thank you!!


----------



## njariesgirly

If anyone sees one.. DM me!!!


----------



## Saimz

njariesgirly said:


> If anyone sees one.. DM me!!!


I randomly got mine by just calling Saks but I am still on a list so I’ll message you if my rep reaches out! I’m slated to receive it!


----------



## CocoGlitter

I’ve been looking for one as well but no hope.


----------



## Saimz

How limited are these bags? I’ve been seeing them everywhere.


----------



## Leo the Lion

no5 said:


> Well you're very lucky to have had such a good service.
> I've no idea what has happened. It must be a reset issue on their website where its showing in stock and then isnt. I've emailed them and told them to sort it out but before my second order I asked if they could help me and they said they couldnt tell me when its coming in stock and couldnt put me on any kind of priority list. Last time they told me there was one but it had crystals missing. I dont really trust what they are saying about stock given this has happened twice.
> 
> Thank you for your views. I guess I will just have to keep stalking the website and see if I get lucky but I dont have much faith in what is on their website in truth.


Please do not give up!! Call a boutique directly and ask if they have one or which store does. Good luck!!!


----------



## Nekko

Hey lovelies, I just had share my story! Sorry in advance, it’s kinda long.
I knew about this bag for some time now. But never seen it in person and wasn’t sure how it will look irl. I was at the boutique in Vancouver Holts recently and saw another crystal bag and fell in love! But I wanted it in the re-edition style. Thus began the hunt. Of course Holts already said it’s completely sold out and online all sold out. I scoured Instagram for personal shoppers or what not and no luck. Chatted with online chat on the website. The person I got literally said no will not be restocked and then left the chat lol. I called the customer care line and they told me to add the bag to my faves as it should be restocked again. Then, I turned to PF and found this thread. Reading your posts encouraged me not to give up and call a boutique. I called the Alberni location and they HAD ONE! It was a special order and the client changed their minds. So voila! She is mine!  Sorry for the rushed photo but I’m too excited!!
Definitely don’t give up and call your boutiques! The SA I spoke to said these the bag can be ordered.

edited to include a better photo.


----------



## njariesgirly

OK - I am on the list - Any issues with this bag so far? Any regrets or?


----------



## janeeta

njariesgirly said:


> OK - I am on the list - Any issues with this bag so far? Any regrets or?



Just that they never released this in a gold version (as they've done with the headband and mini tote). I'd buy it in a heartbeat! But for now I'm in love with my crystal bag, it's just mesmerizing.


----------



## hermes_lemming

This is now available in silver and pink (I think)


----------



## Sharifshopping

Does anyone have the pink one?  would love to see photos thx


----------



## ElenaTS

Sharifshopping said:


> Does anyone have the pink one?  would love to see photos thx


These are from IG posts. There are some videos of it to over there


----------



## Saimz

hermes_lemming said:


> This is now available in silver and pink (I think)


In the US?


----------



## ElenaTS

Saimz said:


> In the US?


I know the silver is available here, because an SA for Saks that I follow on IG, posted it in his stories a couple weeks ago. Haven't seen anyone post the pink yet.


----------



## hermes_lemming

ElenaTS said:


> I know the silver is available here, because an SA for Saks that I follow on IG, posted it in his stories a couple weeks ago. Haven't seen anyone post the pink yet.


The silver is sold out


----------



## MrsPurse18

Check out Bergdorf Goodman's website for pre-order information!


----------



## MrsPurse18

Oh, it is no longer there.


----------



## Saimz

Hi friends, does anybody need one? My rep had one saved for me but I actually got it at Saks a month ago.... plz let me know ASAP!!!


----------



## BorntoRunandShop

I pre ordered my black one back in March. I finally got it!  It’s gorgeous.


----------



## MrsPurse18

BorntoRunandShop said:


> I pre ordered my black one back in March. I finally got it!  It’s gorgeous.


Exciting!! Did it come into a Prada store for you? Congrats!!


----------



## BorntoRunandShop

MrsPurse18 said:


> Exciting!! Did it come into a Prada store for you? Congrats!!


Yes and I noticed no dust bag so I sent them a message quickly.


----------



## MrsPurse18

BorntoRunandShop said:


> Yes and I noticed no dust bag so I sent them a message quickly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5074152
> View attachment 5074153
> View attachment 5074155


Hooray! It is lovely!  Of all bags to really NEED a dust bag, this one could gather dust on the crystals quite easily I would think! Hopefully they make more dust bags!   It is a beauty and I am sure will make you smile each time you wear it.
Any news on whether it is coming out in other colors someday?


----------



## BorntoRunandShop

MrsPurse18 said:


> Hooray! It is lovely!  Of all bags to really NEED a dust bag, this one could gather dust on the crystals quite easily I would think! Hopefully they make more dust bags!   It is a beauty and I am sure will make you smile each time you wear it.
> Any news on whether it is coming out in other colors someday?



I didn’t ask!!  I like the pink one but for sure the  black one is best for me.  I’m just happy I purchased a bag that’s so “inexpensive” compared to what I buy . I’ve got quite a collection but this one is totally sentimental from that era.  And super cute


----------



## MrsPurse18

I know what you mean! My collection is pretty small but growing. I started late to the game.  But yes, the beauty of it and the price were a nice 'sparkle' to this tough last year! That bag makes me smile! Have a lovely day!!


----------



## sakurababy

Hello friends!
Does anyone know which boutique is open for waitlist? I am kinda late in the game but really want this bag!!!


----------



## MrsPurse18

I would reach out to a store near to you but also check with Saks 5th Ave. I think there might be inventory at the end of May or early June. Not sure if they will do a wait list but worth reaching out! Good luck!!


----------



## scarlettalice

Just received mine a few days ago! Unfortunately, didn't receive a dust bag. I've contacted Bergdorf's to see if they could provide me one but from the customer service I've received in the last month from them, I'm not hopeful.


----------



## MrsPurse18

Maybe if we all ask reallllly nicely the dust bag fairy will help those of us without one!


----------



## jaylvlove

MrsPurse18 said:


> Maybe if we all ask reallllly nicely the dust bag fairy will help those of us without one!



mine didn’t arrive with a dust bag and I harassed Prada customer service for weeks until I received mine


----------



## MrsPurse18

The Prada site is showing the black is in stock at Saks SF! Good luck to anyone hunting for this sparkly beauty!


----------



## canto bight

I just got mine today and I couldn't be happier with it.


----------



## ElenaTS

canto bight said:


> I just got mine today and I couldn't be happier with it.


Such a fab bag.. Please post a mod shot when you take her out. I love seeing how people are styling her.


----------



## canto bight

ElenaTS said:


> Such a fab bag.. Please post a mod shot when you take her out. I love seeing how people are styling her.



I will!  I actually styled her yesterday with a few casual outfits which looked great, but I am also looking forward to looking a little nicer and carrying her too.


----------



## scarlettalice

Bergdorf provided me a $100 credit back to my card for no dust bag.


----------



## snibor

scarlettalice said:


> Bergdorf provided me a $100 credit back to my card for no dust bag.


That’s pretty nice!


----------



## snibor

Leo the Lion said:


> Please do not give up!! Call a boutique directly and ask if they have one or which store does. Good luck!!!


The sparkle on your bag in the video you did outside is amazing!  I’ve preordered but who knows if it will come.  I’m hearing there are supposed to be some restocks.


----------



## snibor

Ladies it’s available now on Prada website!!!  Hurry!!


----------



## ElenaTS

sakurababy said:


> Hello friends!
> Does anyone know which boutique is open for waitlist? I am kinda late in the game but really want this bag!!!


My SA at Saks who just sold me mine, said his store is doing a waitlist right now for the next and supposedly last shipment of them. Let me know if you want his info.


----------



## snibor

Just arrived all the way from Florence!  Was surprised it shipped from there. Beautifully packaged with bag, ribbons, box but alas, no dust bag.  I have a Prada dustbag I can use from an older bag.


----------



## ElenaTS

snibor said:


> Just arrived all the way from Florence!  Was surprised it shipped from there. Beautifully packaged with bag, ribbons, box but alas, no dust bag.  I have a Prada dustbag I can use from an older bag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5091695
> View attachment 5091696


GORGEOUS! Do you love it? Mine came Friday and I can't stop staring at it. Mine came from Saks and no dust bag. My SA said they were told from Prada NOT to store this in a dustbag because it's not good for the crystals that's why it wasn't included. That's just what i was told, so take it for what it's worth. I have seen more people than not, get box only. The box is so pretty anyway, I'm ok either way. Now I want the white/silver too


----------



## snibor

ElenaTS said:


> GORGEOUS! Do you love it? Mine came Friday and I can't stop staring at it. Mine came from Saks and no dust bag. My SA said they were told from Prada NOT to store this in a dustbag because it's not good for the crystals that's why it wasn't included. That's just what i was told, so take it for what it's worth. I have seen more people than not, get box only. The box is so pretty anyway, I'm ok either way. Now I want the white/silver too


Thank you so much for this info!  It’s adorable and unique.  The prices on FF are outrageous.  So happy I was able to snag it.  Glad you were too!


----------



## MrsPurse18

snibor said:


> Just arrived all the way from Florence!  Was surprised it shipped from there. Beautifully packaged with bag, ribbons, box but alas, no dust bag.  I have a Prada dustbag I can use from an older bag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5091695
> View attachment 5091696


Hooray! It is beautiful!! Yes, I hear these bags are made in Italy and coming in as directly as possible to the stores ! It is so full of sparkle! Enjoy!


----------



## snibor

MrsPurse18 said:


> Hooray! It is beautiful!! Yes, I hear these bags are made in Italy and coming in as directly as possible to the stores ! It is so full of sparkle! Enjoy!


Thank you!


----------



## MrsPurse18

FYI....the website has it available as "Add to bag" right now..... it might take a while to get but here is a chance!


----------



## MrsPurse18

sakurababy said:


> Hello friends!
> Does anyone know which boutique is open for waitlist? I am kinda late in the game but really want this bag!!!


Go to Prada website, it is available as of now, who knows for how long? Good luck!


----------



## BorntoRunandShop

So the bag is tucked away still. I’ve only taken it out to look and take photos.  I’m not sure I will get to wear this bag at all.  It’s gorgeous so don’t get me wrong, but my wardrobe…..I always reach for either Chanel bags or my Lady Dior bags.  I know!   Sigh.


----------



## mc79638

I got the bag from boutique early this year and i was told the same.


ElenaTS said:


> GORGEOUS! Do you love it? Mine came Friday and I can't stop staring at it. Mine came from Saks and no dust bag. My SA said they were told from Prada NOT to store this in a dustbag because it's not good for the crystals that's why it wasn't included. That's just what i was told, so take it for what it's worth. I have seen more people than not, get box only. The box is so pretty anyway, I'm ok either way. Now I want the white/silver too


----------



## ElenaTS

BorntoRunandShop said:


> So the bag is tucked away still. I’ve only taken it out to look and take photos.  I’m not sure I will get to wear this bag at all.  It’s gorgeous so don’t get me wrong, but my wardrobe…..I always reach for either Chanel bags or my Lady Dior bags.  I know!   Sigh.


I Love mine. Some days, I take it out in the sun and twirl her just to see her sparkle. I'm already on wait list for the white. I have looked for a fab white bag FOR YEARS. None ever wowed me. I think this might be it.


----------



## scarlettalice

I've been pleasantly surprised with the use I'm getting out of the bag. It's so special and so easy to carry.


----------



## snibor

ElenaTS said:


> I Love mine. Some days, I take it out in the sun and twirl her just to see her sparkle. I'm already on wait list for the white. I have looked for a fab white bag FOR YEARS. None ever wowed me. I think this might be it.


Are you in the US?  I thought white was not available in US.   I hope you get it!  Would love to see photos.


----------



## ElenaTS

snibor said:


> Are you in the US?  I thought white was not available in US.   I hope you get it!  Would love to see photos.


I am!! I am in California. The white and pink will be here in July. My Saks SA in New Orleans already has me on the wait list. He got me the black one I have too. Can't wait. I have only seen 2 YouTube videos of the white and it looks gorgeous. There is also a silver version. Not sure if that is coming as well. But the White And pink are!


----------



## lvusr1

I just received mine Friday and can’t wait to take her out! I’m obsessed! I ordered from Prada.com and it arrived with box and dust bag. I also appreciated the fact that Prada shipped with very discreet packaging as to not tip off drivers as to what’s inside the box as lately there’s been a lot of theft from deliveries in the country. Here she is!


----------



## ElenaTS

lvusr1 said:


> I just received mine Friday and can’t wait to take her out! I’m obsessed! I ordered from Prada.com and it arrived with box and dust bag. I also appreciated the fact that Prada shipped with very discreet packaging as to not tip off drivers as to what’s inside the box as lately there’s been a lot of theft from deliveries in the country. Here she is!


Isn't it so sparkly and pretty? I keep taking mine out in the backyard and twirling her in the sun, just to watch her sparkle. Videos and pics just don't fully capture it, until you see it in person. Is it bad that I have been mentally putting the perfect outfit together in my head, for her first outing?  Enjoy your fab new bag❤


----------



## goodcrush

lvusr1 said:


> I just received mine Friday and can’t wait to take her out! I’m obsessed! I ordered from Prada.com and it arrived with box and dust bag. I also appreciated the fact that Prada shipped with very discreet packaging as to not tip off drivers as to what’s inside the box as lately there’s been a lot of theft from deliveries in the country. Here she is!



Congratulations! Curious how long it took once you placed your order on the site? Did you ship regular or did you expedite?


----------



## lvusr1

ElenaTS said:


> Isn't it so sparkly and pretty? I keep taking mine out in the backyard and twirling her in the sun, just to watch her sparkle. Videos and pics just don't fully capture it, until you see it in person. Is it bad that I have been mentally putting the perfect outfit together in my head, for her first outing?  Enjoy your fab new bag❤



Thank you!! I can’t wait to wear her out to dinner this week! Enjoy yours as well!


----------



## lvusr1

goodcrush said:


> Congratulations! Curious how long it took once you placed your order on the site? Did you ship regular or did you expedite?



Thank you! I placed my order on a Sunday morning and I received it Friday afternoon. Very quick shipping, straight from Italy! I didn’t pay to expedite, just regular. Hope that helps!


----------



## closetluxe

MrsPurse18 said:


> I know what you mean! My collection is pretty small but growing. I started late to the game.  But yes, the beauty of it and the price were a nice 'sparkle' to this tough last year! That bag makes me smile! Have a lovely day!!


Fellow late bloomer here!  I too started late and have to carefully curate my collection, what with all the crazy price increases from every house.  Can't a girl catch a break?!?  I just put my name down on the BG waiting list!  No deposit needed, but the SA did tell me that when it comes in and she texts me I need to let her know in 2-3 hours or it will go to the next person on the list.  Yay, so happy I can actually preorder it as it's a limited edition bag.  Probably my one and only Prada bag.


----------



## ElenaTS

.


----------



## ElenaTS

closetlux said:


> Fellow late bloomer here!  I too started late and have to carefully curate my collection, what with all the crazy price increases from every house.  Can't a girl catch a break?!?  I just put my name down on the BG waiting list!  No deposit needed, but the SA did tell me that when it comes in and she texts me I need to let her know in 2-3 hours or it will go to the next person on the list.  Yay, so happy I can actually preorder it as it's a limited edition bag.  Probably my one and only Prada bag.


If you are looking for a white one, my SA from Saks just texted me today that he got a few in.


----------



## MrsPurse18

Good luck!! It is worth it. I LOVE the sparkle so much and it makes other people smile too!


----------



## ElenaTS

MrsPurse18 said:


> Good luck!! It is worth it. I LOVE the sparkle so much and it makes other people smile too!


I have it in the black already. It's so fun and sparkly. I was debating on adding the white or pink to the collection. I thought there was someone on this thread looking for a white, so I wanted to let them know in case they wanted to grab it. I know they go quick.


----------



## ssicaa

What is the wear and tear of this handbag? Do the crystals fall off easily?


----------



## scarlettalice

ssicaa said:


> What is the wear and tear of this handbag? Do the crystals fall off easily?



I have used mine constantly and not a single crystal has fallen off.


----------



## ssicaa

scarlettalice said:


> I have used mine constantly and not a single crystal has fallen off.


Thank you!


----------



## coldbrewcoffeekate

I didn’t even know I wanted this bag but I ordered one today! Cant wait to see it in person.


----------



## S00kie

ElenaTS said:


> Isn't it so sparkly and pretty? I keep taking mine out in the backyard and twirling her in the sun, just to watch her sparkle. Videos and pics just don't fully capture it, until you see it in person. Is it bad that I have been mentally putting the perfect outfit together in my head, for her first outing?  Enjoy your fab new bag❤


So much pretty in one bag! What will your first outfit be?


----------



## ElenaTS

S00kie said:


> So much pretty in one bag! What will your first outfit be?





S00kie said:


> So much pretty in one bag! What will your first outfit be?


 I love her!!!! I took her out for blue cocktails on the water.


----------



## S00kie

ElenaTS said:


> I love her!!!! I took her out for blue cocktails on the water.


Omg gorgeous! And the bag is pretty too!


----------



## coldbrewcoffeekate

Mine arrived today! It’s so lovely in person. This is my first Prada so I’m not sure, do they not come with dust bags? It came in a very nice box but with no bag.


----------



## ElenaTS

coldbrewcoffeekate said:


> Mine arrived today! It’s so lovely in person. This is my first Prada so I’m not sure, do they not come with dust bags? It came in a very nice box but with no bag.
> View attachment 5188040


 I was told by my Saks SA that these did not come with dust pags because Prada doesn't suggest storing these in dust bags due to the crystals, only in the boxes. I have heard a few people here and there have gotten dust bags but for the most part everybody has just gotten the nice Box.


----------



## coldbrewcoffeekate

ElenaTS said:


> I was told by my Saks SA that these did not come with dust pags because Prada doesn't suggest storing these in dust bags due to the crystals, only in the boxes. I have heard a few people here and there have gotten dust bags but for the most part everybody has just gotten the nice Box.


Ah, thank you!


----------



## ElenaTS

coldbrewcoffeekate said:


> Ah, thank you!


I prefer the box. I keep the bag stored flat in the box, with the tissue paper holding the shape. I don't have to worry about another bag rubbing up against it or anything landing on top of it and loosening up any crystals, with it in the box.


----------



## closetluxe

I've been waiting for this purse since July.  Either someone forgot about me or the bag is still not available.  The bag has gone up in price already.  Does anyone have any leads on the black one in stock anywhere?


----------



## MrsPurse18

I hear they are coming back in stock in early December. You could talk to a store that has carried them in the past about pre-order or just getting on the list. It is a stunning bag, worth the wait in my opinion! Good luck!


----------



## closetluxe

MrsPurse18 said:


> I hear they are coming back in stock in early December. You could talk to a store that has carried them in the past about pre-order or just getting on the list. It is a stunning bag, worth the wait in my opinion! Good luck!


Thanks so much for the intel!  Besides BG, what other stores should I try?


----------



## closetluxe

So just heard back from the BG SA.  A shipment is coming in soon and she didn’t forget about me!


----------



## ElenaTS

closetlux said:


> I've been waiting for this purse since July.  Either someone forgot about me or the bag is still not available.  The bag has gone up in price already.  Does anyone have any leads on the black one in stock anywhere?


I talked to my Saks SA yesterday that got me mine. He said he is out, but more are coming. Let me know if you want his info. He's awesome.


----------



## closetluxe

ElenaTS said:


> I talked to my Saks SA yesterday that got me mine. He said he is out, but more are coming. Let me know if you want his info. He's awesome.


Yes please!


----------



## Bal&ValGal

I received mine in the mail from a Prada boutique on Friday!


----------



## closetluxe

Bal&ValGal said:


> I received mine in the mail from a Prada boutique on Friday!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5213938
> View attachment 5213939
> View attachment 5213940


Congratulations!  Which mall was it?


----------



## Bal&ValGal

Prada Manhasset


----------



## closetluxe

Just checked the Prada website.  It's still OOS but the price has increased again!  It's now $1850, which is 9% up from the price of $1690 I saw when I originally wanted to get it.


----------



## Bal&ValGal

Geez it was $1720 two weeks ago


----------



## closetluxe

Bal&ValGal said:


> Geez it was $1720 two weeks ago


I know!!


----------



## closetluxe

My Prada bag just arrived in store!  I should get it by the end of this week according to the SA!  Big shout out and thanks to ElenaTS for helping me get this beauty!


----------



## Bal&ValGal

Yay! Congrats - send pics when you get it!


----------



## Bal&ValGal

Mine came to work with me the other day


----------



## closetluxe

Bal&ValGal said:


> Yay! Congrats - send pics when you get it!



Will do!


----------



## closetluxe

She’s here!  Wish I could attach a video of this beauty!  The bling factor is incredible.  Still photos don't do her justice.


----------



## snibor

closetlux said:


> View attachment 5229695
> View attachment 5229697
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She’s here!  Wish I could attach a video of this beauty!  The bling factor is incredible.  Still photos don't do her justice.


Congrats!


----------



## snibor

Bag is available on Prada website if anyone still wants!


----------



## ElenaTS

closetlux said:


> View attachment 5229695
> View attachment 5229697
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She’s here!  Wish I could attach a video of this beauty!  The bling factor is incredible.  Still photos don't do her justice.


Yayyyyy!!! So glad you got one. I have tried so many times to capture turnstile and shine factor of this bag. But it never truly translates on camera. Get ready to rock this sparkly beauty for the holidays. It's a head turner.


----------



## Bal&ValGal

YAY! It's beautiful! Enjoy it


----------



## closetluxe

Thanks everyone.  It's a fabulous bag!  An IT bag from Prada I believe.  For anyone on the fence, go to Prada's website and get it before it sells out again and the prices go up!


----------



## closetluxe

This bag is now out of stock again online.  I wonder how long it was orderable online before it sold out again?  So happy to have mine.


----------



## brnicutie

This Prada came with me to LV today.


----------



## Lalaally

brnicutie said:


> This Prada came with me to LV today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5231951


So gorgeous


----------



## needmoneyforbirkins

Has anyone seen the pink one in stock anywhere lately? Would normally never pay this much for a non-leather bag but the Barbie-ness of it has me drooling


----------



## brnicutie

Lalaally said:


> So gorgeous


thank you


----------



## snibor

needmoneyforbirkins said:


> Has anyone seen the pink one in stock anywhere lately? Would normally never pay this much for a non-leather bag but the Barbie-ness of it has me drooling


Did the pink make its way to US?   I know originally black was only color available here.  Then I heard we were supposed to get other colors (or at least white) but wasn’t sure if that ever happened.  I saw a pink on fashionphile couple days ago but it was over retail.


----------



## needmoneyforbirkins

snibor said:


> Did the pink make its way to US?   I know originally black was only color available here.  Then I heard we were supposed to get other colors (or at least white) but wasn’t sure if that ever happened.  I saw a pink on fashionphile couple days ago but it was over retail.


I assumed it did! I saw a Canadian YouTuber unbox a pink crystal one a few months ago. I had my bf reach out to his Prada SA to check if they have the pink, will report back once I get a reply


----------



## Drdolphin

needmoneyforbirkins said:


> I assumed it did! I saw a Canadian YouTuber unbox a pink crystal one a few months ago. I had my bf reach out to his Prada SA to check if they have the pink, will report back once I get a reply



I had to special order the pink. I’ve been waiting since May for it to arrive. I hope it arrives soon!


----------



## needmoneyforbirkins

Drdolphin said:


> I had to special order the pink. I’ve been waiting since May for it to arrive. I hope it arrives soon!


oh wow! what a wait, pls do share once it arrives!!


----------



## dreamwave25

needmoneyforbirkins said:


> Has anyone seen the pink one in stock anywhere lately? Would normally never pay this much for a non-leather bag but the Barbie-ness of it has me drooling


I reached out to a SA at Neiman’s back in August and I had her special order me one. She told me it was a three month turn around so hopefully I hear some news soon!


----------



## fantajisan

snibor said:


> Did the pink make its way to US?   I know originally black was only color available here.  Then I heard we were supposed to get other colors (or at least white) but wasn’t sure if that ever happened.  I saw a pink on fashionphile couple days ago but it was over retail.


I know Prada in Costa Mesa got one a few days ago. Not sure if still available.


----------



## needmoneyforbirkins

My bf’s SA confirmed the pink ones are by special order only and said it would take 1-2 months to get here. Not sure how true that is considering other members on here have been waiting for much longer than that


----------



## needmoneyforbirkins

Good news! I contacted the Madison NYC store yesterday via phone and was able to place an order. The SA told me they don’t have the pink crystal version in stock at their store but they do have it in their US warehouse, and that it would get shipped/delivered to me within a week! And today I got the email that it has shipped along with the tracking number, etc. 

I’m so glad I don’t need to special order & wait for months.


----------



## closetluxe

Congrats!  You're love it I'm sure!


----------



## dreamwave25

Yay congratulations!!


----------



## ElenaTS

One of my Sak's SA'S has a pink one available.


----------



## ElenaTS

needmoneyforbirkins said:


> Has anyone seen the pink one in stock anywhere lately? Would normally never pay this much for a non-leather bag but the Barbie-ness of it has me drooling


My Sak's SA has a pink one available.


----------



## needmoneyforbirkins

ElenaTS said:


> My Sak's SA has a pink one available.


that's awesome!! Thanks for letting me know, but I already placed an order for mine earlier this week and it's going to arrive tomorrow, eek!


----------



## ElenaTS

needmoneyforbirkins said:


> that's awesome!! Thanks for letting me know, but I already placed an order for mine earlier this week and it's going to arrive tomorrow, eek!


Yay!! Enjoy. Can't wait to rock my black one for the holidays!!


----------



## closetluxe

needmoneyforbirkins said:


> that's awesome!! Thanks for letting me know, but I already placed an order for mine earlier this week and it's going to arrive tomorrow, eek!


Please post pics once you get it!


----------



## Leo the Lion

It is GORGEOUS!!!


----------



## snibor

Black available now on Prada website!


----------



## needmoneyforbirkins

It’s here! It’s late though so the lighting is not the best, I suspect it’d look even more sparkly in the daytime tomorrow


----------



## snibor

needmoneyforbirkins said:


> It’s here! It’s late though so the lighting is not the best, I suspect it’d look even more sparkly in the daytime tomorrow
> 
> View attachment 5242717
> View attachment 5242716


Fabulous!!


----------



## dreamwave25

needmoneyforbirkins said:


> It’s here! It’s late though so the lighting is not the best, I suspect it’d look even more sparkly in the daytime tomorrow
> 
> View attachment 5242717
> View attachment 5242716


What a beauty!!


----------



## closetluxe

Pretty in Pink!


----------



## Leo the Lion

Got my unboxing video up!! The pink crystals are so pretty in the sunshine!


----------



## ElenaTS

Leo the Lion said:


> Got my unboxing video up!! The pink crystals are so pretty in the sunshine!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5243279


GORGEOUS!!!! Enjoy!!


----------



## Leo the Lion

ElenaTS said:


> GORGEOUS!!!! Enjoy!!


Thanks so much!


----------



## needmoneyforbirkins

Omg… is anyone else tempted? This one is, dare I say, more sparkly than the re-edition ones!
Prada, please stop releasing crystal bags because I want to buy all of them


----------



## closetluxe

needmoneyforbirkins said:


> Omg… is anyone else tempted? This one is, dare I say, more sparkly than the re-edition ones!
> Prada, please stop releasing crystal bags because I want to buy all of them
> View attachment 5245205


How much is this beauty?


----------



## cerulean blue

closetlux said:


> How much is this beauty?



$3,300. 

There's also a lavender-ish/lilac color called Wisteria:


----------



## scarlettalice

needmoneyforbirkins said:


> Omg… is anyone else tempted? This one is, dare I say, more sparkly than the re-edition ones!
> Prada, please stop releasing crystal bags because I want to buy all of them
> View attachment 5245205


 I feel like this version was less sparkly! I'm very tempted by the Wisteria one but I haven't seen any in the US...


----------



## needmoneyforbirkins

scarlettalice said:


> I feel like this version was less sparkly! I'm very tempted by the Wisteria one but I haven't seen any in the US...


Really? Maybe it was the store lighting that made it look more sparkly to me lol 

I don’t think the wisteria one is available in the US yet!


----------



## cerulean blue

scarlettalice said:


> I feel like this version was less sparkly! I'm very tempted by the Wisteria one but I haven't seen any in the US...



Your SA can pre-order it for you if you're in the US.


----------



## brnicutie

needmoneyforbirkins said:


> Omg… is anyone else tempted? This one is, dare I say, more sparkly than the re-edition ones!
> Prada, please stop releasing crystal bags because I want to buy all of them
> View attachment 5245205


I like the original one better. I'm not liking the different sized stones and the silver crystals.


----------



## needmoneyforbirkins

brnicutie said:


> I like the original one better. I'm not liking the different sized stones and the silver crystals.


that's what my boyfriend said as well. It's also so much more expensive, glad i went with the re-edition


----------



## Prada Psycho

brnicutie said:


> I like the original one better. I'm not liking the different sized stones and the silver crystals.




It's going to be interesting to see how well these crystals stay attached to these bags.  I predict a glut on the secondary market of these bags with a lot of bags with missing crystals.  Let's see if Prada proves me wrong.


----------



## snibor

Prada Psycho said:


> It's going to be interesting to see how well these crystals stay attached to these bags.  I predict a glut on the secondary market of these bags with a lot of bags with missing crystals.  Let's see if Prada proves me wrong.


I’m choosing to stay positive.  Lol.  I have the re-edition black.  It’s gorgeous  and really a special piece.  But I don’t plan on buying other colors.


----------



## brnicutie

Prada Psycho said:


> It's going to be interesting to see how well these crystals stay attached to these bags.  I predict a glut on the secondary market of these bags with a lot of bags with missing crystals.  Let's see if Prada proves me wrong.


I agree especially with all those tiny crystals. The same goes for all the new bags with sequins.


----------



## snibor

White crystal available on Prada website (US) now!


----------



## snibor

Both black and white available on Prada US website now.


----------



## needmoneyforbirkins

New colors!! Thoughts?
(Seen in Cassie Thorpe’s YouTube video)


----------



## snibor

needmoneyforbirkins said:


> New colors!! Thoughts?
> (Seen in Cassie Thorpe’s YouTube video)
> 
> View attachment 5278141
> View attachment 5278142


Luv!


----------



## ElenaTS

needmoneyforbirkins said:


> New colors!! Thoughts?
> (Seen in Cassie Thorpe’s YouTube video)
> 
> View attachment 5278141
> View attachment 5278142


Love the yellow!!!! Screams spring to me.


----------



## monkyjib

needmoneyforbirkins said:


> New colors!! Thoughts?
> (Seen in Cassie Thorpe’s YouTube video)
> 
> View attachment 5278141
> View attachment 5278142


Ooohh I like the triangle clutch. Looks like a fun piece for special events. Is that white or light green??


----------



## ElenaTS

monkyjib said:


> Ooohh I like the triangle clutch. Looks like a fun piece for special events. Is that white or light green??


Light green. The triangle pouches are up on the Selfridges site to order. Hoping the yellow bag shows up on the site.


----------



## needmoneyforbirkins

monkyjib said:


> Ooohh I like the triangle clutch. Looks like a fun piece for special events. Is that white or light green??


I agree, the triangle wristlet looks super fun. I prefer the mint green over the yellow as well!


----------



## shelleychenxi

ladies the black one is now in stock on Prada US site!!!! go get it now!!!!


----------



## demicouture

I have the pink crystal but the yellow is equally delicious!!


----------



## Clifmar

I’m trying to hunt down the pink as my souvenir from my Paris vacation for March. Does anyone know if the pink is available in Europe and how hard it is to find? Thanks!!


----------



## needmoneyforbirkins

Clifmar said:


> I’m trying to hunt down the pink as my souvenir from my Paris vacation for March. Does anyone know if the pink is available in Europe and how hard it is to find? Thanks!!


I would call the Prada stores/counters in the cities you're visiting & ask. Stock seems to vary - some have been on the waiting list for >6 months for this bag & others (me) happened to ask at a time when they had stock ready & available in their warehouse. Hope you are able to track it down!


----------



## stylequake

I saw a preview of the Re-Edition 2005 Re-Nylon crossbody bag w/ pouch in nylon + crystal    To. Die. For.


----------



## snibor

stylequake said:


> I saw a preview of the Re-Edition 2005 Re-Nylon crossbody bag w/ pouch in nylon + crystal    To. Die. For.


What colors?


----------



## Bradams

shelleychenxi said:


> ladies the black one is now in stock on Prada US site!!!! go get it now!!!!


Is there a certain time of day they tend to do restocks?


----------



## Leo the Lion

Still loving mine and added a pink one, it is a classic bag if anyone is unsure. New triangle crystal bags too!


----------



## MrsPurse18

I LOVE taking my crystal Prada bag out  - the sun hitting it is heavenly! I think the new green one is my favorite new color. Will the US ever get the Grey color that was in Australia? I hope so!


----------



## 305keepitlive

Shes a special one.....


----------



## BorntoRunandShop

I still have yet to take mine out and I’m considering selling it even though I know I won’t get full money back. Don’t care.  Just don’t think I will ever take it out. And it’s been over a year now. Eeek lol


----------



## S00kie

BorntoRunandShop said:


> I still have yet to take mine out and I’m considering selling it even though I know I won’t get full money back. Don’t care.  Just don’t think I will ever take it out. And it’s been over a year now. Eeek lol


I feel so similar! Where's the best place to resell?


----------



## MrsPurse18

Just a thought, but as someone who owns and LOVES this purse, you might consider taking it out to dinner next time you are out. Even if its not fancy dining.... take the crystal Prada with you. You might be surprised how much you love it.... maybe? I love mine. It catches  & reflects light like nothing else, holds a lot for its size and makes me (personally) smile.


----------



## vixen18

MrsPurse18 said:


> I LOVE taking my crystal Prada bag out  - the sun hitting it is heavenly! I think the new green one is my favorite new color. Will the US ever get the Grey color that was in Australia? I hope so!


I was in Dubai two days ago. 
They had it in yellow, pink, green and of course classic black (which I got), at the Dubai Mall.
You can check with them


----------



## BorntoRunandShop

S00kie said:


> I feel so similar! Where's the best place to resell?


Honestly I don’t know.  I haven’t done this before.  Usually I give my
stuff away.


----------



## Prada Psycho

BorntoRunandShop said:


> Honestly I don’t know.  I haven’t done this before.  Usually I give my
> stuff away.



I usually go to Yoogi's Closet.  I've had good luck with them and they're easy to work with.  Be warned however, resale on Prada is horrible. Prada never has had much resale value, but it's worse now.  Other than a few "It" pieces, Prada barely pulls 25% of the original price on the secondary market.  That's why it's never a good idea to buy Prada as an investment piece.  If someone wants a certain bag from Prada, make sure you plan to buy it to enjoy it a long time.  That's the only way to get your money out of it.


----------



## BorntoRunandShop

Prada Psycho said:


> I usually go to Yoogi's Closet.  I've had good luck with them and they're easy to work with.  Be warned however, resale on Prada is horrible. Prada never has had much resale value, but it's worse now.  Other than a few "It" pieces, Prada barely pulls 25% of the original price on the secondary market.  That's why it's never a good idea to buy Prada as an investment piece.  If someone wants a certain bag from Prada, make sure you plan to buy it to enjoy it a long time.  That's the only way to get your money out of it.


Guess now I remember why I rather give away my bags that I no longer want!  I never buy any luxury goods for investment purposes or to sell later.


----------



## MrsPurse18

vixen18 said:


> I was in Dubai two days ago.
> They had it in yellow, pink, green and of course classic black (which I got), at the Dubai Mall.
> You can check with them


Thanks for sharing!


----------



## chubbyshopper

BorntoRunandShop said:


> I still have yet to take mine out and I’m considering selling it even though I know I won’t get full money back. Don’t care.  Just don’t think I will ever take it out. And it’s been over a year now. Eeek lol


Have you sold yours? Mine is also been sitting in its box and tags still on for over 1year now. Just don't have that occasion where I'm comfortable to use it.


----------



## BorntoRunandShop

chubbyshopper said:


> Have you sold yours? Mine is also been sitting in its box and tags still on for over 1year now. Just don't have that occasion where I'm comfortable to use it.


No!!!!  I’m so bad.  I had a reality check a few months ago.  I’m done shopping on a whim and I really need to think over my wardrobe and my lifestyle.  Clearly this bag meant a lot to me because of the nostalgia from the early 2000’s but at now this won’t work for me. I can’t think of any event to take it to.  And even when I go to Vegas it’s still a no LOL. 
I found an amazing resell place.  Their stuff sells QUICKLY!!!  So I think that’s where I will send it to. I have so many NWT clothing too and some shoes.  
Right now I’m all about quality pieces  that fit my lifestyle and will be able to wear for years - aka Chanel and Hermès.


----------



## fantajisan

chubbyshopper said:


> Have you sold yours? Mine is also been sitting in its box and tags still on for over 1year now. Just don't have that occasion where I'm comfortable to use it.





BorntoRunandShop said:


> No!!!!  I’m so bad.  I had a reality check a few months ago.  I’m done shopping on a whim and I really need to think over my wardrobe and my lifestyle.  Clearly this bag meant a lot to me because of the nostalgia from the early 2000’s but at now this won’t work for me. I can’t think of any event to take it to.  And even when I go to Vegas it’s still a no LOL.
> I found an amazing resell place.  Their stuff sells QUICKLY!!!  So I think that’s where I will send it to. I have so many NWT clothing too and some shoes.
> Right now I’m all about quality pieces  that fit my lifestyle and will be able to wear for years - aka Chanel and Hermès.



Imo this bag (i.e. the black version) works best with casual clothes in neutral colors (black/white/denim/etc). If the outfit is simple, it really doesn't look "too much".


----------



## BorntoRunandShop

fantajisan said:


> Imo this bag (i.e. the black version) works best with casual clothes in neutral colors (black/white/denim/etc). If the outfit is simple, it really doesn't look "too much".


First, I don’t wear denim. Second I’m too old.  So my style of wardrobe doesn’t fit this bag.  I find it more on the younger side.   I dress more mature for this bag. Seemed fun for a while. But not for me.


----------



## chubbyshopper

fantajisan said:


> Imo this bag (i.e. the black version) works best with casual clothes in neutral colors (black/white/denim/etc). If the outfit is simple, it really doesn't look "too much".


I absolutely agree about the styling after looking at all the IG posts on this bag. I think it's just a confidence thing as I don't think Me personally can pull it off.


----------



## thundercloud

Bumping to see how the crystals are holding up over time. Has anyone had any issues? I love the new "platinum" (gold) bags! They are so sparkly in person!


----------



## needmoneyforbirkins

thundercloud said:


> Bumping to see how the crystals are holding up over time. Has anyone had any issues? I love the new "platinum" (gold) bags! They are so sparkly in person!


mine has held up very well despite taking it on many trips this summer. I believe the crystals are made of glass since they're cool to the touch, so they're a lot more scratch-resistant than plastic. If anything, I'd be more concerned about pulling a thread from the satin interior lining


----------



## Sharifshopping

needmoneyforbirkins said:


> mine has held up very well despite taking it on many trips this summer. I believe the crystals are made of glass since they're cool to the touch, so they're a lot more scratch-resistant than plastic. If anything, I'd be more concerned about pulling a thread from the satin interior lining


Great to know!  Mine is holding up great in the box LOL!  To be fair, I've only used it twice or so so far..


----------



## janeeta

thundercloud said:


> Bumping to see how the crystals are holding up over time. Has anyone had any issues? I love the new "platinum" (gold) bags! They are so sparkly in person!


I've had mine since the first launch (the black one) and it's in perfect condition. Been on display in my closet room and I've used it on multiple nights out and it's holding up great! I'm so tempted for the new gold version


----------



## bagloverss

janeeta said:


> I've had mine since the first launch (the black one) and it's in perfect condition. Been on display in my closet room and I've used it on multiple nights out and it's holding up great! I'm so tempted for the new gold version


Hi! I just got the black one a few weeks ago and love it. Have you found any issues with displaying it and any fading of the crystals? I don’t expect it but thought I would check as I would love to display it in my closet.
This bag is just stunning and you should get the gold! I am going to get gold but decided to go for leather this time around- but only for variety! I am completely obsessed with the crystals.


----------

